# USB 3.0 or 2.0?



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

I've searched and have found nothing concrete on this. Any owners know? 

I'm still waiting for my car to arrive, I want to get a 256GB flash drive for music. If it doesn't have 3.0, I can save money and buy a 2.0 drive.


----------



## Smoked Goblin (Apr 5, 2016)

MTN Ranger said:


> I've searched and have found nothing concrete on this. Any owners know?
> 
> I'm still waiting for my car to arrive, I want to get a 256GB flash drive for music. If it doesn't have 3.0, I can save money and buy a 2.0 drive.


I believe it's 2.0 only. I think it was covered in the manual.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

Page 17 suggests using USB 2.0 cables so it must be USB 2.0 as @Smoked Goblin said


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It's USB 2.0


----------



## Chaotos (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone know if the USB ports will support 2 amp load?


----------



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

The manual does not specify, but according to the Jeda people (https://getjeda.com/faq/) they were only able to get 1 amp out of the front USB plugs. That is why they make an additional battery to allow the wireless charger to have a fast charge mode.


----------



## Chaotos (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks. If I use this pad I will either use the rear USB ports or a cigarette lighter to USB plug. If I ever get a car, that is.


----------

